# Lane Cove River (above weir) Sunday 10/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bass time guys.

5am start so we are on the water for first light. Cars will have to be parked near the gate and yaks carted to the weir for launch.

Rules for the national park:

* Catch & release only, except for carp, which must not be returned to the water, killed humanely, disposed of thoughtfully, ... (I'll take any home for the dog - that should ensure they don't trouble us)
* Lure and fly only - no bait
* No fishing between the weir and the boatshed


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This brings back memories. I used to fish take area as a kid. Huge flaty's, some very decant mud crabs & good bream.

Gosh those were the days....

Oh well - hope you guys have fun.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

What time off the water Peril,
The GF has me going to lunch in town on sunday might be able to come down a bit early for a paddle
Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> This brings back memories. I used to fish take area as a kid. Huge flaty's, some very decant mud crabs & good bream.
> 
> Gosh those were the days....
> 
> Oh well - hope you guys have fun.


That's below the weir. We'll be in the fresh above it! And yes there are nice bream and flathead there but I don't want to glow in the dark. Nice C&R fishing.



justcruising32 said:


> What time off the water Peril,
> The GF has me going to lunch in town on sunday might be able to come down a bit early for a paddle
> Cheers Dave


With a 5am start I can't see us staying on the water much past 9 or 10. Depends on the fishing of course. Typically with a session like this guys will come and go according to their commitments elsewhere so not an issue if you have to check out early.

Note this is a speculative trip for me - never caught a bass. I know clarkos has a bit of knowledge of that waterway. There are definitely bass there so its just a matter of figuring them out. Don't expect any monsters though - we'll ned Redphoenix's skills for the photos 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Peril,
Will check it out with SWMBO

Hairy micks post on micro mullet said they worked on bass so i was just thinking of using them. I will have a couple of MM's with me on saturday, will be good to finally meet some of you guys.

A long time ago my dad's uncle run the boatshed thier I will try to find out if they know any special spots to try.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Peril said:


> With a 5am start I can't see us staying on the water much past 9 or 10. Depends on the fishing of course. Typically with a session like this guys will come and go according to their commitments elsewhere so not an issue if you have to check out early.


Hi guys. I'm definately a starter for this trip. I have to be home by about 9.30 or so.



Peril said:


> Note this is a speculative trip for me - never caught a bass. I know clarkos has a bit of knowledge of that waterway.


I know the water, but not much about the fish. I've pulled 3 in total from there. They were all above 35cm though. Went for a reccy yesterday. The weed is sitting much lower in the water than it was a few months ago. Not sure if a good thing or bad. Water is much cleaner though. The recent rains seem to have given it a decent flush. I ended up getting one fish about 35cm, but a fair way up the river. Got quite a few missed hits from the same spot so I may be on to something finally. Was on the water at 2pm to 6.30pm (gates are locked at 7pm), so timing wasn't great, but I reckon we should be able to get something with an early start.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Note this is a speculative trip for me - never caught a bass.


Dave as the senior bass virgin on the forum wish you well mate :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Note this is a speculative trip for me - never caught a bass.
> ...


For the time being mate.....but I think we will be able to find you a kind, gentle, understanding female Bass on Saturday evening to finally make you a man :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just confirming that I'll be setting out from the weir at 5. Park outside the locked gate and trolley the laden yak to the weir. If perchance the gate is open then we can park closer but fees will be incurred (unless you've invested in a parks pass). Wind will be around 10kts but shouldn't cause too much grief.

Also a reminber to check the park rules in the original post.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave,

where abouts is this ?

can you post a map ?

hope to make this one...never tried Bass

Steve


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Gates are locked. Just been down there checking on the parking arrangements.

Looks like we'll have to park in Lady Game Drive.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is a map. First on the left on Lady Game Drive. Will have to park on Lady Game Drive, near the gate


----------

